# Spring Fling (formerly Oregon Gold) Premiums Available



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Feb 27, 2010)

I am happy to report the premiums for the Oregon Horse Center Spring Sling ASPC/AMHR/ASPR Show is now available on line through the Oregon Horse Center web site, www.oregonhorecenter.com. Once again - we have great officials. Our judges are Jim Bruggink; 2010 Shetland Congress Judge, Kim Seipp; 2010 AMHR National Show Judge, and 2009 Shetland Congress Judge Richard Petty. Sharon Bullington will be the Show Steward. Alternatively, you may request a premium from the Oregon Horse Center by contacting Heather at 541-689-9700.

This will be a great show and we want you to come ane be part of it's success. Please join us in Eugene April 23, 24 and 25th. SEE YOU THERE!

Mark Bullington


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 27, 2010)

Already printed and marking class's now! We will be there with bells on, whole family this year!!! Looking to bring 6 ponies for sure.


----------

